# South bend 10 x 24" lathe - $150 (San Leandro, CA)



## DAT510 (Feb 15, 2019)

This just popped up on CL.  









						South bend 10 x 24" lathe
					

wwII era southbend lathe Believe it was from a sub marine looking at the stand. 1 7/16" through bore, (very large for a small machine) probably only good for parts. crossfeed screw missing has no...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From the posting:







wwII era southbend lathe
Believe it was from a sub
marine looking at the stand.
1 7/16" through bore, (very large
for a small machine)
probably only good for parts.
crossfeed screw missing
has no motor
Beautiful 6 jaw chuck


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2019)

I have parts for that if anyone gets her , well worth the $$$ . I'd be jumping on it for that price . I need that bed .


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 16, 2019)

Wonder why there's no nameplate on the box? Or maybe painted over? 
Missing the compound and side covers, but nice chuck on it
Looks like a heavy 10


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 16, 2019)

For that price i would be all over that lathe full of hopeful intentions that i would be able to get it back up and running! 
 BUT,  If that is not feasible then you parting it out should prove to be beneficial in that you could clear at least double what you invested in the purchase.  And if you are the type of person who looks for a silver lining in the dark cloud then i do believe in this situation that part of that silver lining would be the collateral benefit of gaining a deeper more intimate knowledge base/understanding about how these machines work as you disassemble the pieces to sell off.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheesh, wish I lived in CA sometimes....actually,  no I don't,  but there seems to be more lathes there than you could shake a stick at!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2019)

The bench is worth the asking price . I have a 10 inch needing a new bed and that would fit the bill nicely . It's gone, figured that .


----------

